# Can I use natural light and a 5500 cfl together?



## redbourn (Jan 2, 2017)

I searched for the answer to this for 20 minutes on the web and found nothing, which surprised me.

Can I use natural light and a 5500 cfl together?

Thanks for any help,

Michael

P.S.  Well I can use them together of course, but what will be the result?  ;-)


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 2, 2017)

Can gyou provide an example of what you are trying to correct?
You are apparently looking for a specific answer to a specific problem ... whatever that may be ??


----------



## redbourn (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi, thanks for the fast reply.

I am not trying to correct anything and hoping that I won't have to.

I have a dropbox with a 5500 cfl and a large window with some daylight coming into the room.

As I understand it, and I'm trying to improving my lighting knowledge, 5500 is daylight.

So if I use natural light and the dropbox together, will I create a WB problem?


Michael


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 2, 2017)

5500 kelvin using a cfl light bulb
Got it now.

5500 is considered daylight / electronic flash
Sunlight is considered from 5000 to 6500 (and more) depending upon time of day.

CFL may flicker though.  Assuming the window glass doesn't change color (or colored wall reflections etc),  it should be okay dependent on those above factors.


----------



## redbourn (Jan 2, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> 5500 kelvin using a cfl light bulb
> Got it now.
> 
> 5500 is considered daylight / electronic flash
> ...



Thanks. I have a diffuser for the window and will give it a try.

I was worried about messing up my next food shop but in retrospect I could have experimented with something other than food.

Michael


----------



## Designer (Jan 2, 2017)

redbourn said:


> I was worried about messing up my next food shop but in retrospect I could have experimented with something other than food.


This is a good idea.  Use something with "shape" to it, such as a large white ball if such a thing could be found.  Make the window light fall on one side only, and the CFL on the opposite side.  Then look at your photograph on a calibrated monitor (or at least the same one you use for your food shots) to see if there is any color difference between the two sides.


----------



## photo1x1.com (Jan 2, 2017)

redbourn said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > 5500 kelvin using a cfl light bulb
> ...


The problem with window light is: it may work fine one day, and it may be totally different on the other - or even a few minutes later. You can filter the light or the window (depending on the size) with gel filter though. 
Regarding your softbox - in time they usually get much warmer in color too. I have old and new softboxes and usually mix them, even though the difference is around 500 K I´d say.
Some people mix lights deliberately so there is no right or wrong. As long as it works with your image, it is fine.


----------



## redbourn (Jan 2, 2017)

Designer said:


> redbourn said:
> 
> 
> > I was worried about messing up my next food shop but in retrospect I could have experimented with something other than food.
> ...


----------



## redbourn (Jan 10, 2017)

Well I tried using two sofboxes with 5500 CFLs and the drapes open early in the afternoon: the daylight temp was around 4400

And there is some blue.

I will post a different thread about the reflection of the sofboxes in the plate.

Michael


----------

